# Chậm kinh bao lâu ngày thì mang thai? Nên thử thai khi nào?



## A113 (30/10/18)

Trễ kinh bao lâu thì có thai và nên thử thai khi nào? Đó là một thắc mắc rất phổ biến của những người phụ nữ lần đầu mang thai. Để giúp bạn giải đáp câu hỏi này, mình xin chia sẻ một số thông tin rất hữu ích sau.

*Sự hình thành phôi thai*
Thông thường, sau khi quan hệ tình dục, phụ nữ hoàn toàn có thể mang thai trong vòng 24 giờ.
Lúc này, tinh trùng sẽ vào cơ thể người phụ nữ và tìm gặp trứng, hiện tượng thụ tinh xảy ra. Nếu trứng đã chín rụng và đang ở ống dẫn trứng thì sự thụ tinh sẽ diễn ra ngay lập tức.
Nhưng nếu tại thời điểm đó, trứng chưa chín rụng thì chưa xảy ra hiện tượng thụ tinh. Dù vậy, tinh trùng có thể tồn tại trong cơ thể người phụ nữ từ 3-5 ngày và chờ đợi cho đến khi trứng chín rụng xuống.
Nếu trứng đã được thụ tinh thành công, trong vòng 6-12 ngày sau, nó sẽ di chuyển từ ống dẫn trứng vào tử cung người phụ nữ, rồi tiến hành cấy ghép (làm tổ) ở đó. Lúc này, nó sẽ phát triển thành phôi thai.
Nếu phôi thai phát triển thuận lợi như bình thường thì tức là bạn đã mang thai.
Trễ kinh bao lâu thì có thai?



​Chu kỳ kinh nguyệt của mỗi người phụ nữ là không giống nhau, và ở mỗi người, không phải lúc nào chu kì cũng diễn ra đều đặn, do chịu bởi nhiều yếu tố như : dinh dưỡng, vận động, tâm lý, môi trường,…
Trung bình, một chu kì bình thường kéo dài 28 ngày, tuy nhiên cũng có khi chỉ kéo dài 21 ngày hoặc dài hơn tới những 40 ngày.
Chính vì thế rất khó để biết được chính xác trễ kinh bao lâu thì có thai.
Nếu quan hệ tình dục vào giai đoạn rụng trứng (sau kì hành kinh) thì cơ hội mang thai là rất cao. Nếu _*trễ kinh vài ngày*_ thì rất có thể bạn đã mang thai.

Nhưng nếu bạn quan hệ vào giai đoạn an toàn, thì khả năng mang thai là rất thấp; giai đoạn hành kinh vẫn sẽ diễn ra.
Lưu ý, những yếu tố sau có thể khiến bạn bị trễ kinh nguyệt :

Stress.
Giảm cân, biếng ăn hoặc béo phì.
Hoạt động thể chất quá mức.
Hội chứng buồng trứng đa nang.
Thuốc ngừa thai.
Bệnh tiểu đường.
Vấn đề về tuyến giáp.
Biết được những yếu tố này sẽ giúp bạn tránh nhầm lẫn với việc mang thai.
Các dấu hiệu có thai
Trễ kinh nguyệt là một trong các dấu hiệu có thai điển hình nhất. Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều dấu hiệu khác nữa giúp bạn có phán đoán chính xác hơn, xem liệu mình có thực sự mang thai hay không :

Đau đầu, chóng mặt.
Mệt mỏi.
Ngực sưng, tức ngực.
Đầy hơi.
Thân nhiệt tăng.
Tâm trạng thất thường.
Nhạy cảm với mùi.
Nôn và buồn nôn.
Để biết chắc chắn hơn, bạn nên dùng que thử thai hoặc đi xét nghiệm máu, nước tiểu tại các cơ sở y tế (nếu có điều kiện và thời gian).
Nên thử thai khi nào thì chính xác?
Sau khi quan hệ tình dục, chưa chắc bạn đang dính bầu ngay sau đó và kể cả nếu thụ tinh thành công, phôi thai cũng chưa phát triển đáng kể và nhau thai cũng chưa sản xuất nhiều hormone hCG.
Nếu thử thai quá sớm sẽ không biết được chính xác có mang thai hay là không.

Thời điểm thử thai thích hợp nhất là sau khoảng 7-12 ngày sau khi quan hệ tình dục hoặc sau vài ngày trễ kinh nguyệt.
Nên thử thai vào buổi sáng, lấy nước tiểu đầu tiên trong ngày. Bởi lúc này, nước tiểu đậm đặc nhất, có nồng độ hCG cao nhất.
Hi vọng qua bài viết này, bạn đã biết được “Trễ kinh bao lâu thì có thai và nên thử thai khi nào thì chính xác?” Nếu có bất kì khó khăn nào, đừng ngại ngần tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ của mình bạn nhé!


----------

